# difference between inks: Sawgrass SubliJet IQ Ink and the ArTainium UV



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Can someone explain the difference between the Sawgrass SubliJet IQ Ink or the ArTainium UV inks.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I've heard that Sublijet has a better black (blacker) but Artanium has better colors. I run Sublijet only, so I can't really compare the 2.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

It's sort of like the differenc between Ford and Chevrolet. Some like one some like the other. For me I prefer the colors i get from Artanium using the ICC profile over the ones from the Sublijet Powerdriver. I bought the sublijet with a used system and ran out of black before I got a good transfer. It consistantly printed too dark for my taste. If adding in the ICC profile is a problem however I'd suggest the Sublijet it has more of a PHD button (push here dummy) interface. Meaning simply it has a clik here for this click here for that. It wasn't the ink I didn't like, it was the Powerdriver.


----------

